# Tampa/ Sarasota FL? Anyone in these parts?



## jgraeff

Just wondering if anyone from the forum is living around me?


----------



## jmforge

St. Pete here.


----------



## BraisedorStewed

I'm a few hours away in Miami.


----------



## chazmtb

Orlando here. I go to Tampa all the time, and will be spending labor day in Sarasota.


----------



## hien

i am in orlando as well


----------



## rysara

orlando also


----------



## BertMor

Boca Raton, the center of the universe LOLOL


----------



## Bryan G.

BertMor said:


> Boca Raton, the center of the universe LOLOL


 
Tampa here.


----------



## Fornia

Heading down to Orlando this Sunday for some business. See there are a few of you in the area....

Any suggestions for some good BBQ in the Orlando area? Unfortunately, I'm staying on I-Drive....ie. across from the massive convention center. That said, I'm somewhat limited to that area of town. I actually lived in Casselberry during my college years in the 90's, so I realize I'm not in the best area of Orlando. Certainly in the tourist area though! Ugh...

BertMor, I'm also heading to Boca for business in December. It'll be my first time there....looking forward to it!


----------



## chazmtb

The best BBQ in Orlando, in my opinion is Four Rivers Smoke House, in Winter Garden and Winter Park. It is the best because the meat is well seasoned, well smoked, just as I would do it at home. They do it right. Sauce is very good too. I live by the Winter Garden restaurant, and it always has people waiting to get in. That's a good sign. Winter Garden is a little bit away from I Drive/Convention area.

Next and pretty good is Bubbalou's Bodacious BBQ on Kirkman and Conroy Road, near Universal Studios. It is pretty close to I Drive, but on the other end. Good, but not as good as Four Rivers.

Something that is close on I Drive is Smokey Bones, a chain BBQ restaurant that is owned by Darden (Olive Garden and Red Lobster). I have not tried their BBQ, just ribs. For me I would rather get BBQ from a non chain restaurant.

Another that is on I Drive is Sonny's BBQ. This place is not for the BBQ purist, because I think that what they do is cheap BBQ, which is reflected in their price. Their meats lack the depth and flavor of real good slow smoked BBQ.


----------



## rysara

+1 on 4rivers. They produce some quality meat there and the portion and pricing is actually pretty reasonable. Bubba is decent and not too far from I-drive but for a -great- meal, definitely 4rivers.


----------



## Bryan G.

chazmtb said:


> Orlando here. I go to Tampa all the time, and will be spending labor day in Sarasota.


 
Boa you still drop by Sushi alive? You should let me know some time. Love to hang out with you guys for a bit if you do.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Mauro

Hello folks, I just moved down to New Port Richey from Massachusetts (don't hold it against me, I'm a NY'er) My girlfriend and I would love to meet people into good food and quality knives. 
We'd love to hear about good places to eat and get quality local ingredients in the Tampa area as well.
-Mauro


----------



## K-Fed

Palm City here.


----------



## Ucmd

I am going to be in Miami next week. Any j knife stores in the area?


----------



## Mauro

If anyone has good chinese / dimsum and Barbecue pointers in/near tampa, I'd love to hear about it.

M.


----------



## jgraeff

Hey guys i apologize i completely forgot i posted this thread. I am wondering if anyone is willing to give me some lessons on sharpening, thinning etc. 

I can get a decent edge on my knives but i feel as if I'm not consistent and wanted to get together with some more skilled people form the forum to learn from. If anyone is willing that would be awesome!


----------



## Bryan G.

I just moved back to a restaurant I helped open.

http://www.grilleonesixteen.com/index.php?section=1

We are opening a new location in South Tampa in early spring. Anyone who wants to visit please feel free. Anyone who cooks professionally or those interested in checking out a pro kitchen is more than welcome to contact me. 

JGraeff I'd offer some of my time but really busy at the moment with the holidays, restructuring the current kitchen, planning for the new one, and that's just at work. At some point though I think it would be beneficial and pretty damn cool to get together with some members in this area.

Kind Regards

Bryan


----------



## chazmtb

Bryan,

I have to try the place. Don't know when I will get back to Tampa, but sooner or later.


----------



## Mauro

Bryan,
I'll drop in and drag the girl for dinner. Are there any nights that are better than others to stop in and say hi?


----------



## jmforge

You can tell you are in Tampa. All of that high end food, but you still have to have a friend grouper snadwich on the menu.  Where is your South Tampa location?


Bryan G. said:


> I just moved back to a restaurant I helped open.
> 
> http://www.grilleonesixteen.com/index.php?section=1
> 
> We are opening a new location in South Tampa in early spring. Anyone who wants to visit please feel free. Anyone who cooks professionally or those interested in checking out a pro kitchen is more than welcome to contact me.
> 
> JGraeff I'd offer some of my time but really busy at the moment with the holidays, restructuring the current kitchen, planning for the new one, and that's just at work. At some point though I think it would be beneficial and pretty damn cool to get together with some members in this area.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Bryan


----------



## jmforge

Mauro said:


> If anyone has good chinese / dimsum and Barbecue pointers in/near tampa, I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> M.


 For BBQ, there are a couple of places in Tampa ifyou get down there. First Choice out in Brandon is very good. Probably my favorite. In addition to having great pulled pork, they make some collard greens that will make you slap yo' momma!! beware of the macaroni salad. They tell you it is spicy, but it ain't "spicy." It is HOT. LOL It is back in the corner of the shopping center on the southwest corner of Adamo and Falkenburg. in with Hooters and Home Depot. Big Johns Alabama BBQ on 40th St north of Hillsborough is kind of a local legend. It was started by the late Reverend John Stephens and his family have started up a few places over the years. There is (or was...not sure if it is still there) a Texas style BBQ joint out on Waters right off the Veterans Expressway. As for Chinese, it has been too long since I went to any high end Chinese place to tell you. Tampa Bay may be better known for Thai food because of the large Thai population that ended up here because of MacDill Air Force Base. The one pilgrimage you have to make while you are down here is to Berns Steak House in South Tampa. One of the other must do places in the area, Chateau France in downtown St. Pete, just closed recently. The other one you have to go to is much farther away and that is Chalet Suzanne in Lake Wales out in southern Polk County.


----------



## jmforge

If you want to learn how to screw up a knife on a KMG belt grinder, drop by my shop! :lol2:


jgraeff said:


> Hey guys i apologize i completely forgot i posted this thread. I am wondering if anyone is willing to give me some lessons on sharpening, thinning etc.
> 
> I can get a decent edge on my knives but i feel as if I'm not consistent and wanted to get together with some more skilled people form the forum to learn from. If anyone is willing that would be awesome!


----------



## jgraeff

******* said:


> If you want to learn how to screw up a knife on a KMG belt grinder, drop by my shop! :lol2:



haha i think i could do that with no instruction what so ever


----------



## Bryan G.

Hahaha, yea that is not my menu. Working on that, it's a bit all over the place. Working on bringing it back in a bit. Our new location will be near Cypress and South Dale Mabry, across from J Alexanders and directly next to Carrabas. It was an old Perkins. We are completely remodeling as we speak. All the frame work is up and it's coming along. If you know anyone looking for a job send em my way.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Mauro

Update guys, I've moved to Wesley Chapel, FL. Looking for people that enjoy good food and good company. My wife and I love to cook almost anything. 
Bryan - It's been a while. We will probably drop in next month and visit if you're still at one-sixteen.


----------



## daveb

Welcome to the sunshine state - the only place in world where PVC will rust. Bryan was at Grille One Sixteen a couple weeks ago - and quite busy. Restaurant is nice, food very good, and seems to be going over well. I'm in Brandon and second the nod for First Choice BBQ. Does not hurt that its next door to the best Chinese market in area.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Lucretia

It's been several years, but neither Bern's nor Chalet Suzanne impressed us much.

If you get over to the Space Coast, Charlie & Jakes used to have pretty good BBQ & they also had a decent microbrewery in Suntree.


----------



## Mauro

Lucretia said:


> It's been several years, but neither Bern's nor Chalet Suzanne impressed us much.
> 
> If you get over to the Space Coast, Charlie & Jakes used to have pretty good BBQ & they also had a decent microbrewery in Suntree.



Good to know about Bern's we had that on the list for this year.... Dunedin Brewery is probably our favorite right now, followed by Cigar City. Anyone want to meet in Brandon for some Q?
-Mauro


----------



## Lucretia

Like I say, it's been years since we went to Bern's. It may be better now, or we might have hit it on an off night.


----------



## Mauro

Wesley Chapel here.


----------



## stephenblake

naples fla over here


----------

